

Why Skype should buy mobile client iSkoot - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2008/04/why-skype-ebay-should-buy-iskoot.html

======
meredydd
So...Skype dropped the ball (didn't develop a mobile client), got their asses
handed to them (by iSkoot, which did, and got a Hutchison partnership out of
it) - and then decided to catch up cheap by making their own, rather than
buying the startup.

So why should Skype buy iSkoot - especially now they've fully duplicated their
one big asset? The article doesn't really make much of a case.

I can understand the sympathy with iSkoot, as the startup underdog - but they
_were_ playing in Skype's back yard, in territory that really should have
belonged to the bigcorp from the start, and so it should surprise nobody when
the gorilla chooses to "build, not buy". (Especially for such a relatively
simple product...)

